# [SOLVED]Aero2 Huawei E173u-2 NetworkManager - problem

## m1k0

Witam,

męczę się z darmowym internetem. Chcę go dosiąść pod Linuksem i nie udaje mi się ta sztuka. NetworkManger ma całkowicie zaszarzoną kartę ustawień połączeń modemowych

Moje Gentoo jest na 64 bit (+SELinux, ale z wyłączonym też nie działa)

flagi: ppp

nie mam urządzenia typu /dev/ttyUSB0  :Sad: 

Jestem po lekturze

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-903272-start-0.html

mój /var/log/messages

```
Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost syslog-ng[2360]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.5'

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: ModemManager (version 0.4) starting...

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost dbus[2328]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ModemManager'

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin SimTech

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost polkitd[2363]: started daemon version 0.104 using authority implementation `local' version `0.104'

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost dbus[2328]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost NetworkManager[2342]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (eth0) = 802-3-ethernet

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin AnyData

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia

Feb 10 20:48:09 localhost acpid: starting up with netlink and the input layer

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost acpid: 3 rules loaded

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:eth0, id:System (eth0), uuid: f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified eth0:1

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: acerux

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost NetworkManager[2342]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with [networkmanager] or [qiaomuf] prefix.

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost NetworkManager[2342]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Feb 10 20:48:10 localhost NetworkManager[2342]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (-188286416) ... get_connections.

```

lsusb pokazuje modem

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x12d1 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.

  idProduct          0x1436 

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           4 HUAWEI Technology

  iProduct                3 HUAWEI Mobile

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          201

    bNumInterfaces          7

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          2 Huawei   Configuration

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         1

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass          2 Communications

      bFunctionSubClass       0 

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         2 Communications

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 Ethernet Networking

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 

      iInterface              0 

      CDC Header:

        bcdCDC               1.10

      CDC Ethernet:

        iMacAddress                      1 0250f3000000

        bmEthernetStatistics    0x00000000

        wMaxSegmentSize               1536

        wNumberMCFilters            0x0001

        bNumberPowerFilters              0

      CDC Union:

        bMasterInterface        1

        bSlaveInterface         2 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               5

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x85  EP 5 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        4

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x86  EP 6 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        5

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x87  EP 7 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x05  EP 5 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        6

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x06  EP 6 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x88  EP 8 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

------

rozwiązany  :Smile: 

Głupia odpowiedź - nie wiem co pomogło. Wiem co zmieniłem - poustawiałem kompilację modułów - wcześniej miałem wbudowane w jądro... czy to ma sens?

----------

## Jacekalex

przy wbudowanych w jajo modułach czasami pliki w /dev/ mają dziwne uprawnienia.

Np u mnie cx88 wbudowany w jajo daje wynik:

```
root:root /dev/video0
```

a ładowany po starcie

```
root:video /dev/video0
```

czyli prawidłowe.

Poza tym, czy Twój NM ogarnia restart połączenia co godzinę?

Bo tutaj:

http://dug.net.pl/tekst/197/aero2_z_modemem_huawei_e3131/

poległ na polu chwały z tymi restartami.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

